
Meal timings affect your waistline - prostoalex
https://www.bbc.com/future/article/20190304-how-meal-timings-affect-your-waistline
======
pseudoramble
Though it does briefly mention it at the end, one detail I'm uncertain about
with this and where they mention intermittent fasting is how much the times of
days matter? Some basic posts I've read about IF essentially say that they
simply don't eat until 12pm and stop at 6-8pm. But this article seems to
suggest that it would be much better if they ate at 8am and stopped at 3-5pm
instead?

If that's the case, that leads me to wonder if your body wants you to adjust
throughout the year. Like when the sun comes up earlier, should the feast
change from 6am to 1-3pm instead? Or does that adjustment not really matter?

~~~
colek42
I think the eating late thing is due to social circumstances. Now that I no
longer eat outside my home I should try eating breakfast instead of dinner and
measure the results.

~~~
pseudoramble
I definitely agree with this. I think this is one of the hardest parts of
doing IF. Removing the typical dinner for me personally would be a big change,
let alone trying to explain to my partner, family, and friends.

------
laurex
Many of the negative health effects for shift workers are caused by the
different timing mechanisms in the body that are affected by circadian rhythms
being out of sync. For example, some systems will adjust to being asleep in
the day, where others (like the liver) have less flexibility. One might
imagine that when we eat would also matter in this context, since bedsides
light exposure, access to food is notable for an effect on the circadian
system. Evolutionarily, humans would have done far less eating in the dark,
and we tend to stay up after dark on the regular, but our digestive and
regulatory systems may not be staying up with us.

------
parliament32
Tangentially related: meal timings are also super important if you're looking
to bulk up. Muscles "grow" in a process called muscle protein synthesis (MPS),
which is triggered (rather, increased significantly) after eating a protein-
rich (30-50g) meal. But after triggering MPS and once the cycle is complete,
MPS cannot be re-activated for a period of 3ish hours -- so it's a bad idea to
chug a protein shake directly after your workout, then go home and eat a big
meal an hour later. Further reading: [https://fitstra.com/nutrition-fueling-
for-fitness/#mtmiq](https://fitstra.com/nutrition-fueling-for-fitness/#mtmiq)

------
smileypete
My current diet is:

* Run a modest calorific deficit with plenty of moderate exercise.

* Optimise food intake for reasonably stable blood sugar levels.

Goes against the current orthodoxy of keto or intermittent fasting#, but so
far, so good. Main thing is that high or low blood sugar swings can lead to
hunger pangs or sluggishness, this seems to predict excess eating.

# so I've named this diet 'The Unpopular Diet'... :-)

